# Resident Evil 5



## JPMDan (Jan 30, 2009)

Alright who played the demo???

This game is gonna be insanely badass and man Chris Redfield has buffed up like a madman since his last appearance in the Resident Evil series.


----------



## Randy (Jan 30, 2009)

It was really neat, but I wish they'd have adapted more of the typical third person shooter (a la Gears of War) control functionality. The story, the gameplay and the envirnoments looked awesome.

Also, yeah, jacked Chris Redfield.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 30, 2009)

Is the demo out for 360 or PS3? This one isn't an exclusive is it?


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 30, 2009)

I played it, and dude..... this game is going to be fucking ridiculous. It was very intense. But, if it doesn't have Mercenary Mode, it'd be more useful as a throwing disc of some kind.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 30, 2009)

There's a demo out?

[action=TomAwesome]runs briskly to the Playstation Store.[/action]

Edit: It's not there.


----------



## mikernaut (Jan 30, 2009)

I've always been a fan of the series and while I liked it, the initial "wow" factor wore off kinda quick. I found the controls clunky and the movement slow making the gameplay frustrating. Now this is nothing new with the series but going from Left 4 Dead and COD 5 to it, made it more obvious. 

I just didn't feel like I was a "badass special soldier" and more like a "civilian noob" when it came to fighting these zombies. 

Another thing I noticed is while playing with the computer as Sheva the game is easier and a more enjoyable experience. They seem to scale up the difficulty when you play co-op with another player. I had tested this out playing via Xbox live with my brother.

The game just needs alittle balancing at the least. I don't think the controls are going to get a overhaul anytime soon. They seem to be content with them


----------



## Randy (Jan 30, 2009)

I played it on 360.


----------



## st2012 (Jan 30, 2009)

TomAwesome said:


> There's a demo out?
> 
> [action=TomAwesome]runs briskly to the Playstation Store.[/action]
> 
> Edit: It's not there.



PS3 demo is supposed to be out next week I believe.


----------



## Ze Kink (Jan 30, 2009)

When is the game coming out? I might have to persuade my brother to buy it, since I don't have a PS3 (or Xbox 360). RE4 was really good.


----------



## Sepultorture (Jan 30, 2009)

my copy is reserved just waiting for launch day


----------



## MFB (Jan 30, 2009)

Thoughts on the demo : 

Menu - I don't really mind that it's in-game vs a pause style, but the fact that you have to select the weapon twice (Press A once to select, then A again to equip) makes switching during combat difficult. Many times I end up forgetting to press A a second time and can't move cause I'm stuck on the menu.

Chris - Feels kind of slow and clunky compared to Leon. This may be just because he is literally bigger, but he just feels different. Not necessarily bad, just...different.

Sheva - I myself, am not to keen on the whole "partner concept". I mean, she seemed to get more in my way then she did help. She had some good hits but nothing spectacular.

Aiming - Compared to RE4 (especially Wii) the aiming is a million times harder, especially getting headshots. This ends up leading to my pumping away round after round into their chest and then having them finally die. Shooting weapons out of their hands, or severing limbs isn't that bad though. 'Specially since you can run up and hit them now.

I'd say in it's own way it is very good, and I will most likely buy it, but like I said it's different from RE4 so those who were expecting a copy with a new face should look elsewhere


----------



## solarian (Mar 8, 2009)

It's almost here and I've almost shit my pants!  

I've been a huge RE fan since the PSone start, so I seriously can't stress how much I'm looking forward to this game.


----------



## MFB (Mar 8, 2009)

I don't even remember the release date but I will pick it up most likely on day one


----------



## solarian (Mar 8, 2009)

Friday the 13th! 

PC release for the same date...weird how they JUST announced it.


----------



## cyberwaste6996 (Mar 8, 2009)

For those who have not heard yet The Mercenaries will indeed be part of the game. There are 10 character possibilities, some of which are different characters, and the others are different skins for them. It's also rumored that it may support co-op.


----------



## MFB (Mar 8, 2009)

solarian said:


> Friday the 13th!
> 
> PC release for the same date...weird how they JUST announced it.



Fuck it releases this Friday?! 

This weeks check will pay :

Cell phone bill - $40
Guitar lesson - $30
Resident Evil 5 - $35
Gas - $20

Damn, there goes most of that check


----------



## MetalJordan (Mar 8, 2009)

i downloaded it on the 360
i cant wait for it to come out i love it


----------



## solarian (Mar 9, 2009)

cyberwaste6996 said:


> For those who have not heard yet The Mercenaries will indeed be part of the game. There are 10 character possibilities, some of which are different characters, and the others are different skins for them. It's also rumored that it may support co-op.



I read somewhere that co-op was confirmed for Mercenaries, but according to this article it isn't: Co-Optimus - News: Resident Evil 5 Mercenaries Mode Unveiled 

We shall see in less than a week!


----------



## Azyiu (Mar 11, 2009)

Played the demo and I love Resident Evil 4 HD... oops, they call it Resident Evil 5, right? Ha!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 11, 2009)

I couldn't play the demo, it locked my PS3 up.


----------



## Misanthropy (Mar 11, 2009)

Pre-ordered woo, Can't wait.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Mar 11, 2009)

I think it's pretty cool 
But I hope they'll add a walking&aming option like Dead Space which imho plays much better. RE5 is an action game without the subtle horror athmosphere of the old games so why not go the whole way and give us walking&aming??


----------



## Sepultorture (Mar 11, 2009)

2 more days

i hope finally i can kill albert wesker for good, crafty cunt LOL


----------



## nordhauser06 (Mar 11, 2009)

Resident Evil Launch Party Set to Infect Union Square - NBCBAYAREA- msnbc.com


----------



## Azyiu (Mar 11, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I couldn't play the demo, it locked my PS3 up.



For real? If so, you are the second person I know have problems with the demo. Have you tried uninstalling and redownload it?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 11, 2009)

Azyiu said:


> For real? If so, you are the second person I know have problems with the demo. Have you tried uninstalling and redownload it?



I uninstalled/deleted it, and it's downloading now while I'm at work, so hopefully I'll be able to play when I get home. I have a 360, so I could download the demo on that, so it's not like it's a huge deal, but still.


----------



## Azyiu (Mar 11, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I uninstalled/deleted it, and it's downloading now while I'm at work, so hopefully I'll be able to play when I get home. I have a 360, so I could download the demo on that, so it's not like it's a huge deal, but still.



Yeah, that sucks, dude... I wonder what or why your console cannot play the demo...  On a side note, I pre-ordered the collector's edition, and hopefully it won't let me down. Well, as long as it is as fun and exciting as RE4, I will be happy.


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR (Mar 11, 2009)

I played resident evil for the first time when I downloaded the demo. I like the gameplay, storyline and the new charactor but I could not get used to a third person shooter. I prefer First person, much more control.


----------



## Sepultorture (Mar 11, 2009)

i like this way better than the camera angle one of the old games, was good then but fuck it got old fast. third person or first person i like them all, but FPS will always be my true love when it comes to games, mouse and keyboard action baby WOO


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 12, 2009)

I actually liked the demo. not much to do, but I've read reviews in mags and the bosses look huge! can't wait to get my hands on this tomorrow. action-shooters FTW.


----------



## Sepultorture (Mar 12, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> can't wait to get my hands on this tomorrow. action-shooters FTW.



you and me both, i'm almost frothing at the mouth so bad, YES


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 12, 2009)

I managed to play the demo. I don't know...might be too hard for me  I couldn't even beat the first level of the demo, that fucking executioner kept smacking me down. Emptied my shotgun, AND my pistol into him. He staggered a few times, but kept getting back up.


----------



## MFB (Mar 12, 2009)

There are a few different areas you can run away to, did you try that? I know the first few times I only stayed in the house cause I thought I had to but you can leave.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 12, 2009)

Yeah, ran out of the house, but ended up using all my ammo on him  I wasn't about to try and knife fight him


----------



## Misanthropy (Mar 12, 2009)

Getting a a Chris Redfield figurine with my copy lol, looks nothing like him though -_-
Game should be sweet as hell.


----------



## MFB (Mar 12, 2009)

I hate my schedule! Work from 11-2, then lessons from 2:30-3:15, and then work from 4:30-10:30, and sleeping cause I go back to work at 7am until 4pm, and getting a new amp! FUUUCK!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 12, 2009)

I like 4 better


----------



## MFB (Mar 12, 2009)

4 is the creme de la creme of the series but this should still be fun


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 12, 2009)

Yeah ima probably just rent this one.


----------



## yingmin (Mar 13, 2009)

MFB said:


> Sheva - I myself, am not to keen on the whole "partner concept". I mean, she seemed to get more in my way then she did help.


That's because she's a woman.

I'm shocked by all the love for RE4. I thought it was abysmal.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 13, 2009)

> I like 4 better



you haven't played the actual game yet!

I'm off to trade in for/buy this game in 2 hours


----------



## petereanima (Mar 13, 2009)

yingmin said:


> I'm shocked by all the love for RE4. I thought it was abysmal.



i think RE4 was fun, but i'm a fan of the RE series since the first one came out, and i missed the whole Umbrella/T-virus stuff, so story-wise it really iddnt do it for me.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 13, 2009)

right I've got it. I won't get to play til I'm home from work but I'll post something with my first impressions


----------



## Sepultorture (Mar 13, 2009)

i'm playing it right now

WOO

my initial thoughts on it so far: looks fuckin fantastic, graphics and visual effects like heat waves, facial expressions, everything, top notch. i'm liking the story so far too.

i didn't find the aiming slow or cumbersom,but i definitely don't like not being able to move while aiming. the in game inventory is quick, but still not quick enough when a horde of plague guys come at me, or they throw axes my way. sometimes the characters don't run very well around corners, they sometimes stop and turn and then run, kinda annoying.

mostly this game is fun, and it's a blast, and don't bother fighting that first big executioner guy, just run around till the helicopter arrives.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Mar 13, 2009)

Sepultorture said:


> i'm playing it right now
> 
> 
> mostly this game is fun, and it's a blast, and don't bother fighting that first big executioner guy, just run around till the helicopter arrives.


better: climb on the roof of the building on the right (up the stairs and the jump), he can't follow you and you can give that sucka headshots from there


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 13, 2009)

I keep fucking dying. this didn't happen in the demo.

graphics = 10/10...

gamplay = 0/10... until it let's me fucking do something!


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Mar 13, 2009)

I want to try this despite everything. I'm a big fan of the resident evil story so anything after Code: Veronica (and even then) loses me...


----------



## Sepultorture (Mar 13, 2009)

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> I want to try this despite everything. I'm a big fan of the resident evil story so anything after Code: Veronica (and even then) loses me...



this game also goes into a huge recap of events from the entire story line


----------



## solarian (Mar 13, 2009)

Just picked it up and all I can say is...TITS!!!! 

<3 it, and the whole online co-op deal is going to make for some fun replay value

Can't wait to get into Mercenaries and see what hell they have in store for us this time!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 15, 2009)

I stopped dying haha.

I'm really into it now, it's like Gears of War 2 but with more inspiring environments and characters that look more like real people. 

explosions are awesome, almost as good as GTA IV explosions. and the weapon upgrade system is decent although comes no way near to knocking the crown off the weapon upgrade system included in Dead Space.

Dead Space FTW!


----------



## MFB (Mar 15, 2009)

Alot of people seem to be pointing out the downfalls of this game, which is sad cause I keep reading them

I probably won't even bother to pick this up mainly because I have no real desire too anymore. The demo was OK but nothing like if I had demoed it without a partner or there were too many things to put me off (aka real time in-game menu!)


----------



## Sepultorture (Mar 15, 2009)

the demo is the beginning of the game, which was fun to me, but it really picks up after that.


----------



## MFB (Mar 15, 2009)

Unfortunately, since its the beginning I managed to find out all the things I didn't really like about it. Not to mention, auto-saves? Really, I mean come on Capcom? 4 was hard and you didn't do it, so why add it in on 5?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 15, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I stopped dying haha.
> 
> I'm really into it now, it's like Gears of War 2 but with more inspiring environments and characters that look more like real people.
> 
> ...



I absolutely hated Dead Space  I played maybe an hour or 2 of the game before I got sick of it.


----------



## Naren (Mar 16, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I absolutely hated Dead Space  I played maybe an hour or 2 of the game before I got sick of it.



Well, then, there's your problem.

I went into Dead Space not expecting it to be cool and it ruled. I beat it twice. The second time was cool because I was unstoppable and just rushed through each level, destroying EVERYTHINNNNGG. Hahahaha.

It was a juego muy excelente.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 16, 2009)

Was the opposite for me. Everyone told me what an awesome game it was so I bought it, and I ended up hating it. I really should take it in and trade it towards something.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 16, 2009)

> The second time was cool because I was unstoppable and just rushed through each level, destroying EVERYTHINNNNGG.



haha same, so good once you've got all the upgrades.

nearly finished Resi Evil 5 now, the U8 spider-crab boss was fricking sweet!


----------



## Azyiu (Mar 16, 2009)

Here is a picture of the Asian's collector's edition (HK version) sitting side-by-side with the US collector's edition.









And here is the chainsaw-shaped 2Gb USB flash drive from the HK version.


----------



## MFB (Mar 16, 2009)

That little chainsaw > Chris action figure


----------



## Sepultorture (Mar 17, 2009)

beat it, now onto play through on the unlocked professional level WOO. this thing has tons of replay value


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 17, 2009)

it really does. I gave one crack at beating Wesker at the end and failed so I played Call of Duty instead  I'll give it another crack tonight.


----------



## Sepultorture (Mar 17, 2009)

wesker was the only part of the game where i actually died, and it happened ALOT, FACK, no S rating on that level, fucker, but i killed his ass but good, ah feels good to finally wipe the floor with that sunglasses wearing slicked haired bastard


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 17, 2009)

Sepultorture said:


> wesker was the only part of the game where i actually died, and it happened ALOT, FACK, no S rating on that level, fucker, but i killed his ass but good, ah feels good to finally wipe the floor with that sunglasses wearing slicked haired bastard



+1 haha

his English accent doesn't even sound English? but that's usually the case with video games.

it's weird that you say that's the only part of the game where you died, coz it's the same for me but he's not even that hard? I thought the Reapers we harder


----------



## Misanthropy (Mar 17, 2009)

Finally beat the game on veteran last night, Too easy me thinks, Bring on professional mode!


----------



## Sepultorture (Mar 17, 2009)

Misanthropy said:


> Finally beat the game on veteran last night, Too easy me thinks, Bring on professional mode!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 19, 2009)

beat Wesker this morning, he was so easy!

my favourite bosses were Irving and U8 (the giant spider-crab).

gonna have to play it through on all the harder settings now!

what's it like online?


----------



## Nick (Mar 19, 2009)

my only complaint with this game is that the companion AI is not good enough to do anything but stand and fight.

the bit in the oil fields when you have to raise the bridge for sheva to go across. i had shit loads of ammo and didnt want to spray it into the crazy number of enemys there so tried to just run past them. Computer AI wasnt really getting on board with that idea though  so i had to gun them all down which took fucking ages.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 19, 2009)

I loved the oilfields bit, you get to decimate two of the chainsaw dudes in a row 

you're right though, Sheva is just about as useful as Dom from GOW2. I take that back actually, he's fucking useless if you're playing on insane, he got me or himself killed so many times on both games!


----------



## Sepultorture (Mar 19, 2009)

i'm playing as Sheva now and on the last boss battle, and for some fuckin reason i get to the same point and die.

i cross the gap, fall, and grab the edge, and i have to rapidly press X while asking for Chris to help me. it's the only thing i can do, yet i keep falling into the lava, WTF?

there goes any chance of an S rating, stupid fuckin BLARGH


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 19, 2009)

I might have to do that. I'm not normally one to say this but if Sheva was real she would be damn hot? I stress = IF SHE WAS REAL! people that find video game characters attractive give me the creeps.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Mar 19, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> +1 haha
> 
> his English accent doesn't even sound English? but that's usually the case with video games.
> 
> it's weird that you say that's the only part of the game where you died, coz it's the same for me but he's not even that hard? I thought the Reapers we harder




Is Wesker supposed to be british? I thought he was just annoying, with his low-pitched teeth-clamped-shut way of talking.


----------



## Sepultorture (Mar 19, 2009)

i dunno if his back history says he's british but he didn't really have one in the first game


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 19, 2009)

Sepultorture said:


> i dunno if his back history says he's british but he didn't really have one in the first game



In a nutshell, he's a test tube baby.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Mar 19, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> In a nutshell, he's a test tube baby.



Yeah, it was kinda like Solid Snake and the "Les Enfants Terribles" except Albert Wesker was the only surviving fetus.


----------



## MFB (Mar 23, 2009)

I rented this last night and so far it's turned out to be pretty good, give or take the few exceptions where I've died or gotten pissed off at corpses for not dropping the right ammo

Still don't know if it I would've been happy with it as a purchase


----------



## Azyiu (Mar 23, 2009)

^ if you think the game is pretty good thus far, just go buy it already!


----------



## MFB (Mar 23, 2009)

Well, in two days I've made it into chapter 3 (the part where you collect the shards in the Wetlands) and I have a feeling I'll beat it. For me the replay value of the RE's has always been a little eh, so I don't know if I'll buy it.

I may replay it to get as many achievements as I can though


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 24, 2009)

I tried it with Sheva... but the over-the-right shoulder view did my head in. is there any way to get it so the camera is over her left shoulder?


----------



## MFB (Mar 24, 2009)

Man, Sheva looks so slutty when she has her alternate costumes on. No joke.


----------



## Azyiu (Apr 4, 2009)

Although I know I am late to the party, but I finally got the RL with infinite ammo! Man, compared to RE4, I thought overall this game is way easier to beat! For one thing, you can carry all weapons over to any level you wanted to play in; and in itself is a huge plus over RE4's system.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Apr 10, 2009)

Been playing this off and on in Co-op mode with a friend. It is really fun but I hate the way it splits the screen because the split isn't even.  Other than that it have been awesome.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 10, 2009)

MFB said:


> Man, Sheva looks so slutty when she has her alternate costumes on. No joke.



Lol QFT



xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Been playing this off and on in Co-op mode with a friend. It is really fun but I hate the way it splits the screen because the split isn't even.  Other than that it have been awesome.



I had that with COD5 which bugged the hell out of me, didn't find it too bad with this game though.


----------



## auxioluck (Apr 10, 2009)

Beat it on amateur, normal, and veteran, working on professional now.

Got my Gatling gun, Longbow, my Desert Eagle fully upgraded, Sig P226 fully upgraded, MP5 fully upgraded, Hydra shotgun fully upgraded, and my PSG-1 fully upgraded, all with infinite ammo. Just finished unlocking the infinite ammo rocket launcher.

Professional is really fucking hard though, gonna be awhile before I beat it for sure.

This game is amazing; I love it VERY much.


----------



## Naren (Apr 10, 2009)

I just bought this game on Wednesday. I've been playing it off and on since then. Pretty fun.  Although the lack of ammo is kind of annoying. I actually beat the end boss in chapter 2 with my knife. Yeah... that huuuge flying demon monster with my knife.


----------



## Misanthropy (Apr 10, 2009)

Naren said:


> I just bought this game on Wednesday. I've been playing it off and on since then. Pretty fun.  Although the lack of ammo is kind of annoying. I actually beat the end boss in chapter 2 with my knife. Yeah... that huuuge flying demon monster with my knife.


lol good stuff dude, I have never had a problem with ammo, Just try to conserve it abit better = p


----------



## MFB (Apr 10, 2009)

I've been meaning to buy my own copy so I can return this to Blockbuster but man, I've been lazy

I'm almost done on Normal with mostly my shit upgraded and some of Sheva's but in the long run - fuck her she's retarded as a partner


----------



## auxioluck (Apr 10, 2009)

Misanthropy said:


> lol good stuff dude, I have never had a problem with ammo, Just try to conserve it abit better = p



Yeah you just have to make sure every shot counts.


----------



## Azyiu (Apr 10, 2009)

Got all S-rankings on amateur, mostly S on normal, and now working on veteran.

I've also gotten all 50 treasures, bought / unlocked all weapons, as well as all BSAA emblems.


----------



## solarian (Apr 11, 2009)

Anyone get the DM DLC? I'm going back and fourth on it...can't imagine the RE5 mechanics would be fun for frantic versus battles *shrugs*


----------



## auxioluck (Apr 11, 2009)

solarian said:


> Anyone get the DM DLC? I'm going back and fourth on it...can't imagine the RE5 mechanics would be fun for frantic versus battles *shrugs*



Quick turn is your friend.


----------



## MFB (Apr 11, 2009)

I barely use quick turn at all, althought it could've been useful several times during the fight during Chapter 5-2 or 5-3 (you know the one)


----------



## solarian (Apr 11, 2009)

auxioluck said:


> Quick turn is your friend.



 I hear ya! But still...compared to other DM games, I just picture RE5 as being sloooooooooow. So...did anyone get the multiplayer DLC?!?!


----------



## petereanima (Apr 15, 2009)

i finally have my copy and started it 2 days ago....or to be honest - my girlfriend plays most of the time, i then only always enter on boss-fights to help her out haha...

pretty awesome that the umbrella-storyline goes on, i like that!


----------



## Nick (Apr 15, 2009)

been playing this pretty regularly with my friend and we both have pretty insane guns now.

the mini guin really is insane and the whole backpack idea for it is immense!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 15, 2009)

I've only played through the storyline once, am I missing out?


----------



## Nick (Apr 15, 2009)

fucking right you are!


----------



## Azyiu (Apr 15, 2009)

Nick said:


> fucking right you are!



You are so right and honest!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm definitely giving it a spin again next week then


----------



## Nick (Apr 15, 2009)

your character auto saves so the beast that you were at the end of it the first time is the beast that you are at the start the 2nd time lol

also if you fully upgrade a gun you can buy it for use with infinite ammo for use whenever you feel like it

inf ammo magnums are funny at bosses cos you can kill the ones you cant normally kill lol


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 15, 2009)

yeah man that's what I loved about Dead Space is that you get to keep your upgrades


----------



## Azyiu (Apr 23, 2009)

It is just me or is the Ndesu (chapter 2-3) on Pro next to impossible to kill? I tried it on single player mode as well as two players mode online...  Adding insult to injury, the last time I did fairly well with this guy, but suddenly I lost my connection halfway into it!!!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Apr 23, 2009)

Mercenaries mode= win.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Apr 23, 2009)

I suck at mercenaries


----------



## auxioluck (Apr 23, 2009)

Azyiu said:


> It is just me or is the Ndesu (chapter 2-3) on Pro next to impossible to kill? I tried it on single player mode as well as two players mode online...  Adding insult to injury, the last time I did fairly well with this guy, but suddenly I lost my connection halfway into it!!!



Magnum with infinite ammo. 



xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Mercenaries mode= win.


 Hard as shit, but awesome.


----------



## Azyiu (Apr 26, 2009)

auxioluck said:


> Magnum with infinite ammo.



I guess you misunderstood, dude. The Nsedu is the boss (giant) in chapter 2-3, and you can only use the machine gun on top of that jeep. Either way, it is still impossible for me to beat him on Pro.


----------



## Azyiu (Apr 27, 2009)

At last, after over 90 tries, I beat the Ndesu (chapter 2-3) on Pro!!!


I know I'm a stubborn sob, and I simply wouldn't move on before I take care of Ndesu on Pro. Anyway, I ended up using controller setting D instead of A, and it helped some. At least I only had one button to press when dodging instead of 2. What frustrated me the most was this one time, I got the thing from his back to pop out 3 times, but he didn't die! Wtf?! I took a break and came back later... after a few more tries, I finally got him, yay!!!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Apr 28, 2009)

^ grats dude.


----------



## auxioluck (May 1, 2009)

Grats man, I just finished it on Professional last night, I kept taking 2 and 3 day long breaks. 

And I did misunderstand...that Ndesu on Pro suuuuuucks. Even with 2 players, it's really hard. Took me 23 tries on Pro.


----------



## Nick (May 1, 2009)

they should rename the rpg with infinite ammo 'infinate pwnage'


----------



## Azyiu (May 2, 2009)

At last, I am a *WAR HERO*!!! 

I beat the game on Pro!!!  Geez, that was frustrating, and there is no way in HELL I am ever playing the game on Pro again...


----------



## nespythe (May 6, 2009)

Dunno, though the game seems much better when you play the co-op campaign as opposed to the single-player campaign. The bot is just so stupid. But, overall quite an awesome game, the shit that estella turns into took practically half an hour without any deaths to kill.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 6, 2009)

nespythe said:


> the shit that estella turns into took practically half an hour without any deaths to kill.



yeah, she takes a beating.

cool boss though


----------

